# where do you buy buckets?



## Mr. Friendly (Aug 29, 2014)

the 5 gal variety, one's that are FDA approved so we don't have to worry about chemicals leeching into the water used for our fish. 

I know of uLine, but they're not cheap and min order of 5 and I don't need 5! LOL.

of course, if anyone is in for a group buy off uLine, let me know, cause I'm also interested in some of those 5 gallon square buckets and maybe the gamma seal one's (saw an awesome tutorial on making a 5 gallon bucket sump for nano tanks).


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Ask a restaurant if they have any empty food buckets. Sometimes they will give them to you.


----------



## Mr. Friendly (Aug 29, 2014)

good call. when I had freshwater tanks, I got them from the Safeway bakery. I should check that out! 

thanks, Tom. KUDOS!


----------



## indefine (Aug 10, 2013)

Never thought about chemicals leeching, have always just used homedepot buckets for wc's. Kept crs, rcs, and variety of community fish. Perhaps oversight on my part, but i never had issues with the HD offerings.

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BoombasticSloth (May 11, 2017)

I got some from Home Depot, the food approved white buckets. They cost only $5.97 each.
I also get some from commercial kitchens or bakeries. They get recycled anyway and they have lots and its free. Food safe as well, obviously.


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

As long as you give the buckets a good clean and don't leave water in the buckets for weeks before putting it in the aquarium, I wouldnt really worry too much about the plastic leaching chemicals into the water.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

never had any problems with either Home Depot or Rona buckets. I've kept fish in them for days at a time


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Interesting to see where other people get their buckets. I've always got mine from U-Brew wine shops. The buckets have a sweet residual smell of grapes for a while. I've never had any fish complain. 

Usually I get the buckets for free; once in a while I'll pay $5 for one.

Fall (right about now) is a perfect time to get them as the wine shops have lots of empty buckets and need to get rid of them.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I have salt buckets from my saltwater days but use HD or Rona as well.


----------

